

Monads in Clojure - yummyfajitas
http://intensivesystems.net/tutorials/monads_101.html

======
jimbokun
"The most obvious question at this point (or much earlier) is what are monads
good for? To illustrate this in a practical way, consider recursive descent
parsing."

This was the most useful part to me. My question about monads is always "Why
should I care?" Now I know at least one possible answer: "It makes it easier
to implement recursive descent parsing." Cool.

~~~
ionfish
Graham Hutton has written a couple of papers on monadic parser combinators:

<http://cs.nott.ac.uk/~gmh/bib.html#pearl>

<http://cs.nott.ac.uk/~gmh/bib.html#monparsing>

He also discusses them in chapter 8 of _Programming in Haskell_ ; the code is
up on his site, you want the 'Functional parsing library' and 'Expression
parser'.

<http://www.cs.nott.ac.uk/~gmh/book.html#code>

